# Shoal water vs majek



## Matt_t (Aug 2, 2016)

Will be buying a boat this winter but having a hard time choosing between a used illusions or a used 21 ft shoalwater? Any suggestions?


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Can't really comment on a Shoalwater as I've never owned one. I've heard they are very good boats and I see them all over the place. 

We just bought a new illusion a few months ago. I'm still learning the ins and outs of how it likes to run Jackplate and trim wise but I can tell you we are very pleased so far. Not the smoothest boat over the chop but you can smooth it out by slowing down, lol. Not the most informative post but I hope it helps a little.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M&M (Jul 4, 2016)

^^^^^post says it all^^^^^^
Shoalwater loves the chop, ours is actually about 3-4 mph faster in a foot of chop


----------



## Matt_t (Aug 2, 2016)

I've heard that the cats handle the chop a lot better. But never had the chance to ride in one


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Go ride in them....you will know.


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

Been in both, would go with the Majek. The Majek is a little wider so it compensates for not having the cat in my opinion. 

Both are great boats so it boils down to personal opinion.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nero3662 said:


> Been in both, would go with the Majek. The Majek is a little wider so it compensates for not having the cat in my opinion.
> 
> Both are great boats so it boils down to personal opinion.


I'd agree with this. The Majek is going to be more fish able, but, the Shoal cat will be more comfortable. Call Sport Marine and maybe they can get you in a JH 210 Outlaw that will give you the best of bost worlds, .Love my jH in every way


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Majek-----
Im in the market for a new boat. Ive looked and walked/crawled all over them. After walking around the 25 extreme i was disappointed. The bow locker doors and floor were super soft and flexed bad. This was on the rear as well. I was saddened because i really wanted the boat. I went to 2 different majek dealers and boat had the same issues. The sales team knows about them and even stated, YEAH, FLOORS AND LOCKERS ARE SOFT... 
But none have ever broke.... HECK NO IM NOT BUYING...
I really wanted one but just couldn't. Be sure you walk around it, walk on the hatches. Im not trying to detour you, im just giving you a heads up.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Haynie


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Choices*

I had a 23' Shoalwater . If you buy one, I'd look for a raised console . The storage is a joke . I ultimately went up in size and bought a 24' Tran Cat which has oodles of storage . My brother has the Illusion and loves it . It runs as skinny as a Cat and it has a wide beam . It is a bit rough in chop though .


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

I went from OG JH to Majek RFL back to JH Outlaw 230X. Before you make your decision, Sport Marine will let you demo any of their boats. If we ever cross paths in POC I can take you on mine.



fido98 said:


> I'd agree with this. The Majek is going to be more fish able, but, the Shoal cat will be more comfortable. Call Sport Marine and maybe they can get you in a JH 210 Outlaw that will give you the best of bost worlds, .Love my jH in every way


----------



## gman79 (Jul 8, 2016)

Consider looking at a Tran Cat SVT


----------



## teamsho_hope (Mar 8, 2016)

I own a Shoalwater 23. The very best boat I've ever owned. I've owned a few different brands and they all have pros and cons, but the Shoalwater is a great boat in to fish out of and handles the chop very well. I have the raised console as well. Will definitely recommend and I'll buy again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBeardedFisherman (Sep 25, 2013)

I just bought my 19 shoalwater cat tower boat and the guy I bought it from was selling it becuz he just bought a 23 illusion tower boat. He told me the shoalwater handled the chop 10 times better and will probably get a 23 shoalwater cat soon.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

The one good thing about the shoal cat, there are plenty to choose from in the 2Cool classifieds ...


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Majek-----
> Im in the market for a new boat. Ive looked and walked/crawled all over them. After walking around the 25 extreme i was disappointed. The bow locker doors and floor were super soft and flexed bad. This was on the rear as well. I was saddened because i really wanted the boat. I went to 2 different majek dealers and boat had the same issues. The sales team knows about them and even stated, YEAH, FLOORS AND LOCKERS ARE SOFT...
> But none have ever broke.... HECK NO IM NOT BUYING...
> I really wanted one but just couldn't. Be sure you walk around it, walk on the hatches. Im not trying to detour you, im just giving you a heads up.


I have a 25 extreme and the floors and lids do not flex at all. I weigh 225 and walk all around especially offshore and there is no flex any where I step. In fact after looking at similar brands I was impressed with how solid the Majek lids were. My previous brand x boat had soft floors and trust me I looked hard and walked all over the majek to be sure. Anyways the price and construction of the 25 extreme can't be beat imo

If the floor is soft in any new boat there is a problem, forget the sales team- call jimmy majek direct and discuss it.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

never felt a hatch flex on my boat either. They do pivot though. it's a little annoying, but I've been in a bunch of majeks with the molded hatch lids, and dont really feel them flex. 5 years on my boat, with countless people walking around it, and the hatches don't have a crack on them anywhere.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Majek isn't wider...102 and SWC is 104.

Both good boats. SWC has a lifetime floor warranty.

There are very few SWC's in the classifieds, do a search. Same thing on craig and they're going for a lot used.

Ride them both.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I bought a 23' shoalwater cat in June of '15. I powered it with an evinrude g2. I spent the previous 10 years running a 21'rfl. I wasn't sure if I could be happy with a cat hull after running an rfl for so long. Well after a little over a year, I wish I had changed a long time ago. With this setup, I have slightly better draft nearly identical shallow performance over sand and better over everything else. The 23' sw cat is better in every single measure for me in the places I fish. I don't spend any time worrying about anything accept performance. With the 23' shoalwater cat, I don't see me ever changing back to a flat bottom boat.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

railbird said:


> I bought a 23' shoalwater cat in June of '15. I powered it with an evinrude g2. I spent the previous 10 years running a 21'rfl. I wasn't sure if I could be happy with a cat hull after running an rfl for so long. Well after a little over a year, I wish I had changed a long time ago. With this setup, I have slightly better draft nearly identical shallow performance over sand and better over everything else. The 23' sw cat is better in every single measure for me in the places I fish. I don't spend any time worrying about anything accept performance. With the 23' shoalwater cat, I don't see me ever changing back to a flat bottom boat.


I had a 23 Shoalcat and I can tell you it floats very shallow, almost as shallow as it runs. I went to a Dargel Kat for the ability to go offshore.

The Shoalcat is a good boat. Majek builds quality but the Illusion is a very rough ride.


----------



## dripping wet (Aug 6, 2016)

Just bought the new 20 with a 115 sho and love it. Handles rough water very well. Still learning how to use it, it's it's m first cat boat.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

railbird said:


> I bought a 23' shoalwater cat in June of '15. I powered it with an evinrude g2. I spent the previous 10 years running a 21'rfl. I wasn't sure if I could be happy with a cat hull after running an rfl for so long. Well after a little over a year, I wish I had changed a long time ago. With this setup, I have slightly better draft nearly identical shallow performance over sand and better over everything else. The 23' sw cat is better in every single measure for me in the places I fish. I don't spend any time worrying about anything accept performance. With the 23' shoalwater cat, I don't see me ever changing back to a flat bottom boat.


Great update Chuck. I remember you saying many times when everyone was talking extreme shallow operation that no cat could make the runs you did in that RFL.... so does your experience in your new boat prove otherwise?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

sgrem said:


> Great update Chuck. I remember you saying many times when everyone was talking extreme shallow operation that no cat could make the runs you did in that RFL.... so does your experience in your new boat prove otherwise?


After running my prop on the 300 g2 with this rig, I will take it one step further. My 23' shoalwater cat can easily make that run. I have not tried it yet but if I had an air boat around for insurance, I would set it down and get back on plane in the middle of that run. I've accidentally pulled the kill switch while running west of the railroad tracks in the very back of nueces bay in 2.5" of water and very soft bottom and got back on plane with no problem at all. In short, horsepower and torque along with a very efficient prop will bale you out more often than not. My old rfl was awesome, but it had 1/2 the horsepower.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

railbird said:


> After running my prop on the 300 g2 with this rig, I will take it one step further. My 23' shoalwater cat can easily make that run. I have not tried it yet but if I had an air boat around for insurance, I would set it down and get back on plane in the middle of that run. I've accidentally pulled the kill switch while running west of the railroad tracks in the very back of nueces bay in 2.5" of water and very soft bottom and got back on plane with no problem at all. In short, horsepower and torque along with a very efficient prop will bale you out more often than not. My old rfl was awesome, but it had 1/2 the horsepower.


How much difference is the draft between the RFL and the cat?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Pretty sure he posted earlier the Cat drafts less.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Pretty sure he posted earlier the Cat drafts less.


Ya I got that. I was wondering how much less


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Csafisher said:


> Ya I got that. I was wondering how much less


My boat is setup very lite. I draft about 6-7 inches. My rfl was about 8-9".


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

D HOGG said:


> The one good thing about the shoal cat, there are plenty to choose from in the 2Cool classifieds ...


Haha!


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone. I am definitely subscribed to this tread. Will be in the market for a new boat next year. I've been giving the new M2 Illusion a serious look along with the Shoalcat 23. I really like how wide the Illusion is but the ride is what is scaring me. I have a family and just don't want the beat up crossing rougher water. I talked to Premier in CC and they said they would have a demo in the next few months. A couple years ago I was able to ride in the 23 cat and its shallow water performance was awesome. It also had a really nice ride. Quality and safety for my family are the most important factors. I've heard some folks have some negative experience with Shoalwater but not sure it's warranted. What do you all think about the quality of the Shoalcat boats for the long run? Whatever I will buy I will own for over a decade. How do the Majeks also stack up quality wise? I've crawled around the new M2's and they look really nice. 

Railbird, have you ever ridden in an Illusion? You have a ton of experience with the flat bottoms and would love your thoughts of them.


----------



## Jake_471 (Feb 14, 2006)

dripping wet said:


> Just bought the new 20 with a 115 sho and love it. Handles rough water very well. Still learning how to use it, it's it's m first cat boat.


Love the new 20.. Do you have any real life performance numbers with the 115 sho? Thanks


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Blue02 said:


> Hi Everyone. I am definitely subscribed to this tread. Will be in the market for a new boat next year. I've been giving the new M2 Illusion a serious look along with the Shoalcat 23. I really like how wide the Illusion is but the ride is what is scaring me. I have a family and just don't want the beat up crossing rougher water. I talked to Premier in CC and they said they would have a demo in the next few months. A couple years ago I was able to ride in the 23 cat and its shallow water performance was awesome. It also had a really nice ride. Quality and safety for my family are the most important factors. I've heard some folks have some negative experience with Shoalwater but not sure it's warranted. What do you all think about the quality of the Shoalcat boats for the long run? Whatever I will buy I will own for over a decade. How do the Majeks also stack up quality wise? I've crawled around the new M2's and they look really nice.
> 
> Railbird, have you ever ridden in an Illusion? You have a ton of experience with the flat bottoms and would love your thoughts of them.


No wrong choice. But two very different boats. Ride in them and you will know easy.


----------



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

Blue02 said:


> Hi Everyone. I am definitely subscribed to this tread. Will be in the market for a new boat next year. I've been giving the new M2 Illusion a serious look along with the Shoalcat 23. I really like how wide the Illusion is but the ride is what is scaring me. I have a family and just don't want the beat up crossing rougher water. I talked to Premier in CC and they said they would have a demo in the next few months. A couple years ago I was able to ride in the 23 cat and its shallow water performance was awesome. It also had a really nice ride. Quality and safety for my family are the most important factors. I've heard some folks have some negative experience with Shoalwater but not sure it's warranted. What do you all think about the quality of the Shoalcat boats for the long run? Whatever I will buy I will own for over a decade. How do the Majeks also stack up quality wise? I've crawled around the new M2's and they look really nice.
> 
> Railbird, have you ever ridden in an Illusion? You have a ton of experience with the flat bottoms and would love your thoughts of them.


The 23 Shoalwater is actually 2" wider than the M2. Best thing to do is give us a call let us take you out for a ride. It's the only way to get the answers to the questions you have.

Jared Poole
Waypoint Marine
361-651-2628


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

*Not trying to hijack!*

Ok, so I have been following this thread and I have enjoyed the input. Like the OP I am in the same "boat", only I have added the Haynie and Outlaw into the mix. I have also heard the negative reviews on shoals, but have heard great things about waypoint and so would not hold that against the Shoal. Same goes for Haynie.. many great reviews about Chris marine.
As far as price, all of these brands mentioned carry almost the same price tag with similar rigging. (not enough difference to choose off price in my opinion). What are your thoughts about the 21' or even 23' outlaw into your comparisons?
Yes, its probably the slowest but speed isn't everything. Any pros or cons of adding this boat to the mix?
Dealer wise... I live in Victoria so I am pretty much in the middle of all the above mentioned boats! 
thanks


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

DR_Smith said:


> Ok, so I have been following this thread and I have enjoyed the input. Like the OP I am in the same "boat", only I have added the Haynie and Outlaw into the mix. I have also heard the negative reviews on shoals, but have heard great things about waypoint and so would not hold that against the Shoal. Same goes for Haynie.. many great reviews about Chris marine.
> thanks


$0.02 more from me......you never hear any negative about Haynie or Chris' Marine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

FWIW Ive owned both an Illusion and a SW 23 cat.

Both are exceptional boats and I will not say a negative word about either. That being said they are very different boats. 

Go ride/test/get a guide/ etc, whatever you need to do to ride in each. You will naturally find yourself drawn to one or the other.

Either way you are making a good choice, two bad *** rigs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lazuras_dc (Dec 10, 2014)

Didnt read through the whole thread, but my buddy is selling his 21' cat with raised console on consignment through waypoint. Its a nice boat and take the chop well. Has a 200merc on it and had plenty of cruising speed for my taste (45-50 if i had to guess)

I've never been on an illusion but I hear the chop will beat you up ! I have a 20' shoalwater, myself and love it.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

8-4-16


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

IMO,Majek's quality is far better then Shoalwater.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Construction quality is similar. The 23' shoalwater cat will do all things better than an Illusion, with the exception of shallow water performance, in that area, they are virtually identical. Shoalwater wins hands down in my opinion.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Quality is about the same. I've been in the shoalwater on the water, and have looked at the illusion. Even with me owning a Majek, for the cat style boats I'd go with the Shoalwater.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I love the Majeks with the wide top cap for walking the rails and also the performance of the hull. They can be sporty and fast.

A few years ago I bought the Shoalwater 23cat with 250SHO and could not be more impressed with the boat. It by far exceeded my expectations and suited my every need. Once I learned to handle it and became more confident with it it even did things I thought were impossible.

I think many here doing research will find some negative post with the Shoalwater. If you get down to brass tacks it came down to people trying to get a deal and went direct to the MFG. DONT DO THIS. Use a reputable dealer, Waypoint is awesome and they will be dang certain you are a happy customer.

I would buy another in a heart beat


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

railbird said:


> After running my prop on the 300 g2 with this rig, I will take it one step further. My 23' shoalwater cat can easily make that run. I have not tried it yet but if I had an air boat around for insurance, I would set it down and get back on plane in the middle of that run. I've accidentally pulled the kill switch while running west of the railroad tracks in the very back of nueces bay in 2.5" of water and very soft bottom and got back on plane with no problem at all. In short, horsepower and torque along with a very efficient prop will bale you out more often than not. My old rfl was awesome, but it had 1/2 the horsepower.


I would love to see video of that. I can't believe you first boat could do it.

As far as your new prop is it on the market yet? Or still waiting on patents?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

